# The Fortress of Solitude



## K30 (Jul 20, 2022)

Someone suggested to me that people might want to see the shop (which is also my house).  So here's some pictures spanning the last couple years.  I'm sure I'll change it around some more, I'm constantly reorganizing.  
















If you wondered what was in that room up in the storage area, it's the mancave:



And somehow the work table didn't make it into any of the other pictures, probably one of the trucks was in the way


----------



## Winegrower (Jul 20, 2022)

Really nice, but you barely have room to turn your semi around.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 20, 2022)

Looks like a covered parking lot for Chevys.  Where are the tools?


----------



## K30 (Jul 20, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> Looks like a covered parking lot for Chevys.  Where are the tools?


Hand tools are in the big black tool box, the blue mobile cart has air tools and impact stuff, the grey cabinet with stickers has all the specialty tools, and in the tan little cabinet of drawers is all the wiring components, stripping, and crimping tools.  There's a small tool box in the house (because I don't want my shop tools to cross breed with my house), and a fine work table in the office for twitchy stuff and soldering.
The other 8 trucks are out back in the weather  I need to get rid of some of that.
If you spot any 10mm sockets in those pictures, let me know...


----------



## NCjeeper (Jul 20, 2022)

Man that is awesome. What are the dimensions?


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 20, 2022)

House, there's a house????
Wow, is it climate controlled?


----------



## K30 (Jul 20, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> House, there's a house????
> Wow, is it climate controlled?


The mancave part is, I do plan to get some overhead radiant heat out in the shop, hopefully this fall.   It's very insulated, but I don't want to know what it'd cost to air condition that space!


----------



## K30 (Jul 20, 2022)

NCjeeper said:


> Man that is awesome. What are the dimensions?


Not counting the 1500sqft storage space upstairs, it's 60x75, walls are 18 ft.


----------



## westerner (Jul 21, 2022)

I'll trade surplus 10mm 1/4 drive sockets for 5/16.
I may have just dated myself...


----------



## Bone Head (Jul 22, 2022)

And they're never big enough.  Nice shop and home though.


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 22, 2022)

Very nice!


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 22, 2022)

Great space you have there. When does the expansion start?


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 24, 2022)

Dream shop!  I have to squeeze into 630 sq ft, and it is a challenge!


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Sep 29, 2022)

Those pictures literally gave me butterflies in the gut!


----------

